#ubuntu-uos-cloud 2016-11-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | MySQL/MariaDB Status and Roadmap | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22722/mysqlmariadb-status-and-roadmap/
<otto> Ready for session. Havn't found the hangouts link yet though.
<rbasak> I've not received a link yet. Still trying to find out what's going on with that.
<mhall119> rbasak: are you hosting?
<rbasak> mhall119: I don't know. Should I be?
<rbasak> Usually someone gives me a link.
<rbasak> I would RTFM, but there doesn't appear to be any.
<rbasak> I found http://summit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ but that doesn't seem to cover this.
<popey> rbasak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<popey> go to https://www.youtube.com/my_live_events then click "New live event" in the top right
<rbasak> There appear to be a bunch of hoops for me to jump through first :-/
<popey> anything I can help with?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no video
<popey> Yes, please hold.
<mhall119> sorry guys, Google changed the way live hangout works
<rbasak> popey: would you mind starting the session please? I don't have a phone number handy that I'm prepared to link to this account, which appears to be a requirement.
<popey> hm. ok
<xnox> is there no mysql video?
<xnox> nothing on the summit
<rbasak> Still working on it.
<xnox> ah, ok
<xnox> =)
<popey> one moment
<xnox> oooh live stream is starting soon
<Skuggen> Hehe
<rbasak> Skuggen, ryeng, otto: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/MVmsCdIMAfqAaceb_qKqWNIp5i4uISKt2aESSdzTlKg=?hl=en_US&authuser=0
<rbasak> That's the link for anyone who wants to join us live
<SebthreeBQM10HD> back
<Skuggen> SebthreeBQM10HD: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/MVmsCdIMAfqAaceb_qKqWNIp5i4uISKt2aESSdzTlKg=?hl=en_US&authuser=0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Skuggen, oh a seprate link for that one ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since the page not working ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or what is that link ?
<rbasak> SebthreeBQM10HD: that's if you want to broadcast to the hangout live
<popey> SebthreeBQM10HD: ignore
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, h eh indeed I don't want to go on that
<popey> :)
<ryeng> "It's taking too long to connect you to this video call. Try again in a few minutes."
<Skuggen> otto: We're only getting white noise from you :)
 * rbasak ponders ditching the hangout and just doing it on IRC
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and still no video on the page
<guiverc> i see and hear
<ryeng> oh, I'm in!
<rbasak> We aren't broadcasting live yet.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> snap   thing working though
<rbasak> Just trying to set up the hangout that will broadcast live
<guiverc> i've got video via link provided above
<popey> LIVE!
<popey> yup, works
<xnox> LIVE
<xnox> yeah =)
<xnox> i love the mariadb earth dawg =)
<otto> rbasak: I don't hear you well. I wonder if that is a problem on my end or in general. Maybe if you turn off video to increase bandwith for audio?
<xnox> audio is very very clear
<xnox> if you have bandwidth issues, disabling broadcasting video may improve things
<otto> Lars' audio is bad too, so it must be my laptop
<xnox> also check cpu / memory usage, hangouts can be hungry
<guiverc> sorry i see my dog; I'm viewing only...
<xnox> we can hear & see everyone really clear so far =)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh two uos videos on at once :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe mysql maridba is more intereting than snaps ;d h eh
<otto> Lost audio.. sorry
<otto> hmm.. I wonder how to open the hanouts link on my phone..
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 5 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 4 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 3 minutes left in this session!
<brendand> can i get the hangout link for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22723/maas-http-api-with-python-requests/ ?
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 2 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 1 minute left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- This session has ended.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: cast is good
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | MAAS HTTP API with Python Requests | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22723/maas-http-api-with-python-requests/
<brendand> is there a specific way to set up the hangout?
<cpaelzer> brendand: you mean to just listen or to participate?
<brendand> cpaelzer, i'm the presenter :)
<mhall119> brendand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions if you are hosting it
<cpaelzer> sorry for not checking names brendand :-/
<mhall119> brendand: when giving the hangout title, on the right side choose "quick" not "custom"
<mhall119> brendand: did you get it figured out, or do you still need help?
<xnox> booo
<brendand> ready
<xnox> "Playback on other websites has been disabled by the video owner" -> makes it not work in summit
<brendand> bluh?
<xnox> works on youtube.com though
<xnox> and links to yuutube. Open a new private tab and open the summit url
<mhall119> brendand: it looks like the video doesn't allow embedding
<guiverc> I clicked on youtube link; it opened window and says "please stand by" so looks ok if you click view via utube
<brendand> https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/SkbT23YThXkW5MqaQj6xH_m_8BgWfTnOoTbAqNVjq0A=?hl=en_GB&authuser=1
<xnox> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22723/maas-http-api-with-python-requests/
<brendand> someone keep me company
<guiverc> title of youtube "MAAS HTTP API with Pytho.... Brendan Donegan"
<mhall119> can anyone here brendand?
<xnox> hm, the screencast is weird. please make the window and presentation full screen. Currently it's mobile phone portrait size
<guiverc> not me.  just "please stand by"
<mhall119> guiverc: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02nWbZddLNs is live
<brendand> xnox, better?
<xnox> brendand, perfect!
<mhall119> we'll try and fix the settings after the video so it will play embedded in summit.ubuntu.com
<guiverc> yep good
<guiverc> thanks mhall119 ..
<guiverc> mhall119, FYI only:  video came good on its own (re: your last url; i was already there), just a slight delay... came good moments after my "not me"
<brendand> any q's?
<guiverc> no, but thank you Brendan
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 5 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 4 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 3 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 2 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- 1 minute left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-cloud- This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
